# Let it snow Let it snow Let it snow...



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Well it appears that some of you are going to be pounded tonight with a boat load of snow, up to 2 ft good luck.







as i live 60 miles north of NYC no snow for us, i even have green grass in my front yard.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick,

We're on the fringe. They're predicting between 6 and 12 inches, but it could go to 18 or 20. Personally, I'd rather get 24-30 inches!! You should have seen the grocery store. Filled like it was the day before Thanksgiving or Christmas. I saw some lady with 6 gallons of milk! Yikes! THat's a lot of pancakes! 

We're all stocked up here. Even got extra propane for the grill. Nothing like cooking out during a blizzard! And for some reason, these 2" thick New York strip steaks were $5.50 a pound, almost as cheap as chicken, but not quite...


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

We have Green grass, brown grass, yellow grass, wet grass, and sun is out to 60 degs.. no snow today.. We're in the Sacramento valley..


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Mark,
All stocked up is good







Hope you have a few adult drinks in the frig as well,







could be a long weekend. Also hope you and Jim have your snow plows cleaned and ready to go, should be some neat snow plowin on the RR. Videos would be nice.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So I should not mention wearing short sleeve shirt, sitting in back yard yesterday night, smoking a cigar? 

I have one heavy coat, it's used for visiting the East coast or Colorado in the winter. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

All I can say Nick recheck your weather and stock up. It's a biggie can go your way in a heat beat. So far we have had 3 inches of rain and still coming down. As they say 1inch rainl = 1 ft of snow so look out. Temp here close to freezing so we could get snow tonight. Now Greg has some new wordage here. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Greg owns a heavy coat? go figure. I live in the coldest part of the country and i cant afford one







i have to settle for Liama fur







they do make nice warm sweaters. he he he.....


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ha Nick I have 5 heavy coats figure that one. I heard Lima coats are very comfortable.







Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I bought a trench coat for my one and only visit to new york... man, after seeing them in movies, I know understand, EVERYTHING gets cold, not just from the waist up! 

Greg 

p.s. I heard that llama burgers are very nutritious.


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

the Snowpocalypse here in the DC suburbs in underway. They just upped our totals, we're now expecting between 20 and 30 inches.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick,

I am probably not plowing for this event. I just got my mallet back together and haven't had a chance to do a proper break in of the new worm gear. 

They are calling for 12-18" here. Jim is only 30 miles north of me, but his forecast is significantly less. Might not even get anything. 

We are always well stocked in the adult beverages. I was thinking of opening a bottle of Fulkerson's Cabernet (from Lake Seneca). Might have to sip some woodford reserve by the fire while watching the snow pile up. More likely, I'll be enjoying some of the tea I found at the store yesterday. Planning to do several shovelings of the driveway. Shoveling 12-18 inches at one go doesn't sound like a lot of fun. And my back doesn't think so either! 

Greg, 
I feel bad for you. I heard that San Diego is kind of cold right now compared to Kailua, HI. I was there visiting my sister and meeting my brand new nephew. Weather was perfect! My brother in law's mother was also there, and she's from San Diego. She didn't want to go back to the 'cold'!! As for the cigar, enjoying a cigar outside in this kind of weather can be just as pleasurable as warm weather. Have to have a real smoking jacket! But, look at the bright side, your beer doesn't get warm, ice cubes don't melt (as fast anyway) and if you have the right brandy snifter, you won't get too much snow in your brandy! 

Later,

Mark

PS started snowing just now!


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 05 Feb 2010 01:40 PM 
 
 . . . enjoying a cigar outside in this kind of weather can be just as pleasurable as warm weather.  Have to have a real smoking jacket!  But, look at the bright side, your beer doesn't get warm, ice cubes don't melt (as fast anyway) and if you have the right brandy snifter, you won't get too much snow in your brandy! 
 
Spoken like a true Northerner. Good luck with your snow storm down there, which I hear _could_ be a 36-hour "snow event."  We don't experience such things very often here in interior AK, and I don't envy those of you in the path of that monster storm.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I do have to admit when it gets cold (under 70 degrees) I do have a gas patio heater, you see it in the background.

(OK, call me a wimp!)


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Buncha whimps!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I do not have grass of any color . I have a no mess yard.......I don't mess with it.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

In the "wet" part of Oregon, it is Sunny, 58 degrees, and the daffodils are starting to come up...and my lawn needs mowing, argh!


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

All these people stocking up







? Whats going to happen if we ever have a real emergency







? 
By the way, anyone want to come over and shovel me out so I can get to the grocery store







?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 05 Feb 2010 02:46 PM 
Buncha whimps! 















Must have been sniffen to much of that steam..........


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 05 Feb 2010 01:56 PM 
I do have to admit when it gets cold (under 70 degrees) I do have a gas patio heater, you see it in the background.

(OK, call me a wimp!)









Greg, you should be ashamed 
of yourself


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Steam.... lad is pumping it out and dancing everywhere I say...


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I notice all the reporters who wished they had covered Haiti covering the snow storm like it's a 7 on the Richter scale.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Having grown up in DC--that much snow there _is_ a 7 on the Richter scale.  

Later, 

K


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Started with snow yesterday and had about 5" on the ground and then it turned to rain. It rained and rained last night....so much so that our yard was a big pond of slush wherever we had burms and swales. Our neighbors rain gauge measured 3" of rain yesterday. Now we're back to snow since about 10am. It's a wet, stickey snow so everything is covered. Wherever we had snow already......measured about 4" and there's a good thing we're just above freezing at the moment so nothing is sticking to the roads. They shut down schools here last week everyday except thursday and that was a late start.

All I gotta say is where were the school closing when I was a kid growing up in the western 'burbs of Chicago? Danged if we had 15" and the busses still ran or we had to walk. Classes were held no matter what. I think I had maybe 4 snow days my entire life. Sheesh

The only storms that I fret are Ice. Glad all the rain we had was just that. Otherwise it would've been a mess here. I heard that those just 30 miles to our north got pounded so I guess living South of the James River paid off for us this once. Hehehe Although we keep the generator ready and pantry loaded this time of yearno matter what.............. just in case.









I do have to laugh at the "snowmageddon" references. It's not like it has never snowed here in the past. It's an El Nino year so what'a ya expect?


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

OK!!! Here it is from the epicenter. The snow slides off the roof on to a deck above the sunroom. We shoveled yesterday evening 10", then a 4 am another 16" and then when most feel off the roof another 18" of heavy stuff. My son made an 8 foot pile at the end of the deck. Attached are photos to give you a small flavor.

TOTAL 22+ inches on ground.


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice shots Richard.
Gotta say wish we would have actually had a few more inches of snow here than we did........we've been making a killing with the John Deere and the blade.....well maybe not a killing but I have become the most popular person on the block this last week and.....with a couple of our more indirect neighbors.....that's saying something.










Thought I'd provide some pics too. There's a layout somewhere's under all the snow. We had a pretty good thaw this week from the 12+ we had llast Saturday otherwise you wouldn't be abler to see a structure. It was up over the trestle and hid the pond quite well too.


































It was Martha's turn to clean off the cars.....hehehe....I did it twice earlier.










The new-found neighbor magnet. Funny, it was more like a ........ just a few short months ago to some of them.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

ALL 

It has finally tapered off and is just swirling around in the wind so that it stings your face. We had 38 inches on the ground [not drifts] at 3 PM. Sidewalk along the front of the house is clear, but I will not start on the driveway until the morning. 
A snow thrower is not particularly efferctive in this heavy wet stuff unless you just start when there is only a few inches and just keep plowing all night.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah the joys of winter. I remember back in the 60s when the big and windy got 40 plus inches of snow and no one even batted an eye. Just another day and we got out and did our thing. Funny how the news media has all of a sudden made a big deal out of anything any more. I remember getting out in it and having a ball sledding or tobogganing. Sure was fun. But of course we all where younger and really enjoyed the snow , not now I guess. Maybe we should all move to the south. Yep that's what I did.







Later RJD


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

_Posted By aceinspp on 06 Feb 2010 05:24 PM 
_


_"...... Maybe we should all move to the south. Yep that's what I did.







Later RJD "_



Yeah........thought we did too......Virginia? South? Jjust not far enough but then again.......12 years in Atlanta and.........4 snow storms there so............ Funny how just three short years ago we had tulips and jonquils popping through the groud by now. Doohhh Not moving to Florida though......maybe South Carolina......... again.









Oh yeah......that snow of '67 was one I remembe. My Dad was working "Alert Crew" for UAL at O'Hare and we walked up to the store to get groceries. Was a heck of a thing.....folks just made it happen. Then there was the winter of 1978-79 or was that '77-78 in Chi town. I do remember that was during my first couple years behind the wheel. Anyhow......hHad close to 7 or 8ft of snow on the ground at one time if memory serves me correctly. Cars would use these big orange flags and poles we would mount on our bikes during the summer. I guess.....unless you live in the Great White North (Canada, Montana, Idaho, Wyoming, N and S Dakota........) growing up around the Great Lakes...... during winter there makes all other areas' winters look like not a big deal.


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, 

I had to go slow, but my dual stage, 5 speed, locking hub, made in USA, Ariens snow thrower with with a a Briggs and Stratton 8HP engine, now 30 years old, handled the 24+ inches, including the plow piles without a problem. I didn't even have to put on the drift cutters or lock the hubs like I did in Wisconsin a few times. 

You need to crank up that Deere and take car of business. 

Mike


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 06 Feb 2010 12:11 PM 
I notice all the reporters who wished they had covered Haiti covering the snow storm like it's a 7 on the Richter scale. 

One girl on TV last night talked about this historic storm that was comming. Like we never had snow before?


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

36" is the final total here in Laurel, MD. This picture was taken before the final 6 inches fell this afternoon. The railroad should be visible behind the grill and along the fence. Not even the dwarf spruces are visible.











Here's the front by the driveway when I was done shoveling, the sun made an appearance. I felt like the survivor at the end of a disaster movie, coming out and looking around trying to figure out what happened. 











My Civic Si when I finally gave up for the night. I'm not going anywhere for a while anyhow.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Holly cow, im so glad we missed this one not even a flurry.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well you dodged this one Nick how about this next one.







Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Well we have been really lucky up here this year as far as snow goes not very much.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

We ended up with 18" of snow! I didn't bother with shoveling before it was all done. I did plow a little right at the start:









This was the consist: plow, mikado, mallet, caboose, track cleaning car. This ran well for about 2 hours (or more accurately, until I wasn't looking.) Then, the mikado picked a switch, and derailed. After that, I said 'enough' and put it all away for the night. Only had about 3" at that point. 

Greg- this one is for you. Back in the summer, you asked about REVO's overheating. I didn't have anything shut down due to heat, but from these photos, it is clear that there is some heat generated by the electronics. Note, both engines have sound systems installed and both were running full tilt for the plowing...









Here's a couple just fun shots:



















Here's how it looked at about 9:30pm Friday.








And the same shot the next morning:









I had to shovel paths out in to the yard so Luke could play in the snow (at 3' tall, this is pretty hard to maneuver through) and also for Lucia so she could do her business.

We don't normally get this kind of snow, so I took the opportunity to attempt a snow angel. Lucia wasn't having any of that, and here she is giving me kisses to make sure I am OK. As soon as she realized I was OK, she started in with play biting, trying to get me to chase her. That is a playschool slide behind me. There's a railroad under there somewhere too!! 










I even got a chance to use my snowshoes for the first time since the blizzard of 2003. Here I am at the park behind our house, getting ready. I am planning to go snowshoeing again today at lunch. Why not? 









From what I have seen of DC, they are unable to handle even a tiny bit of snow. So for this kind of weather, it really was a major event!! Interestingly, you don't hear much about Philly, which got 26+ inches of snow, too. The REAL TRAGEDY of Saturday in DC was that the Villanova - Georgetown game. I can't blame it all on the officials, but how many basketball games have you seen that had 5 offensive fouls in the paint in the first half?? That lead to Jay Wright losing his cool and acting more like Bobby Knight and getting a big T early. When the coach loses his cool, that just sent the team in to a frenzy and they lost their focus for about 10 minutes. Not good. Oh well, another big one tonight at West Virginia.

Hey, did you guys here we're supposed to get another 5-10 inches tomorrow?


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

There's Mark making Lemonade...from Lemons. 

Awesome! 

Chas 

P.S. We flew over you all on the way home from a Carribean cruise and a few extra days in Naples FL to a cold but sunny and mostly snowless Buffalo NY on Saturday.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Chas,

Thanks!! Hey, you can be miserable and stay inside or you can get out there and embrace it. We're expecting another 6+ tomorrow. Oh well, whatever. We're still well stocked here. I took the dog for a long walk at lunch. Snowshoeing is a real workout!! I guess that's where they got the idea for eliptical exercise machines! Too bad they don't make snowshoes for dogs. The snow was mostly up to the middle of her belly, meaning she had to 'hop' like a bunny. It was pretty funny to watch, but after 3 miles, she's pretty beat. Sleeping it off now!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like you need to get ready for round 2. Later RJD


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Well this round will actually get us some in Western Ny this time around. So the grass showing in the yard will get covered up again. no biggie. We are stocked up and the Snowblower is gassed up. It's not fancy or great but will do the job if needs be. I ahd to buy a new snow shovel a few weeks ago as the old one simply gave up. The girls have been worreid they won't get to go sledding this year so this will possibly give them a chance to go. The husky dog loves it no matter what. 

Chas


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

We're right in the cusp where it's not going to make up it's mind all day. We had the proverbial "Red Sky" this AM so..........who knows. Hehehe









The sleet and freezing rain is predicted to start sometime before noon, then around 2-3 it will transition to rain.....like we need more of that..........and then back to sleet/freezing rain/snow to snow over night. I just looked at the radar for the area and burried right smack dab in the middle of the storm is a area of bright yello...almost red storm rain. Oh Boy to get that? with what's on the ground already here already? The fish will be floating out of the pond by 5pm. Doohhh!!!!


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

We're supposed to be getting another foot and a half in the DC burbs. I don't know where I'm going to put it all! I work for a school, and I don't think we'll be in until next week.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I was hoping we'd be on the 5" side of this one, but it appears we are in the 12-18" side again. Just got back from the store, not nearly as busy as last Thursday. Sounds like tomorrow is going to be a pancake breakfast and grilled cheese and tomato soup lunch!! 

We are planning to ride the Strasburg this weekend. I read yesterday they were plowing their line in preparation for this storm, a freight shipment, and their expected opening weekend!

-http://www.railpictures.net/viewpho...amp;nseq=1


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Well once again you guys can have it







Im very happy with my brown lawn in Feb in NY....


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Being from Minnesota originally, I can confirm heavy winter weather is no laughing matter. Have extra food and blankets in the house. Carry a rescue kit in the car, a shovel, a full sand bag, a blanket, food, a rope and a candle.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well then Nick welcome to world of brown grass. I just love it. later RJD


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

You know, even in the dead of winter, my grass is still kind of green. 

Bob, you are right, winter can be very dangerous, especially if you are not prepared. When I was in high school, I went winter camping with the school's outing club a few times. I'll never forget how miserable I was the first overnight trip I went on. But by the time I went for a week in early February to the High Peaks regions of Adirondak Park, I was pretty well educated on not only how to survive the cold but really how to enjoy it!! I will never forget the day hike we took from our base camp at Marcy Dam across Avalanche lake and up the south face of Algonquin mountain (which had very little snow on it). We stood on the summit for about 15 minutes before heading down the North face, which was heavily snow covered. It took us a little over 4 hours to summit the 5114ft peak (from about 2500 feet). Took me about 45 minutes to get down. Using our ice axes as brakes, we slid on our backsides using our snowshoes as plows. Was essentially a controlled fall. Lots of fun..


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

It's odd around here because we could not get off our street for three days, but maybe 75 yards away the roads were perfectly passable. A couple blocks away, the main blvd. was fine and all the stores were open. True, they had less than the usual stock, but not that much less. It took me two hours to shovel the cars out today, and then I spent a couple more hours helping shovel snow off a couple neighbor's decks. My job is shut down, the schools are shut down, my wife's job is shut down. 

It just started snowing, 16 inches predicted, plus wind gusts up to 45 mph tomorrow.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Record breaking....

*INTENSITY *Intermittent until after sunset, up to 3" per hour overnight.
West of the Bay: Blizzard conditions, with winds 35 mph+, banding and thundersnow. Winds will continue at 25 to 35 mph throughout Wednesday, creating power outages.


*AMOUNTS* *BY 7PM WED* (numbers set 11:30 AM 2.9.2010)
*18-24" *New Jersey to SE PA to York Co

The projected total for this storm combined with the other two this winter season will be a new record setting total more than 1996-65" with the possibility of a late winter/early spring 3-8" (as in the past history).


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I can smell it, its coming.................S.O.B. i thought it was going to mis us







OOOOOOO well time to go put the car in the garage and bring out the nicely polished 4X4


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Hear comes another 20 inches. Even the Rotary won't be able to handle 40 feet of snow.










The bridge looks like a big mohawk.









I went to the local sawmill to pick-up 10 bags of pellets for the stove. Also have 10 gallons of gas for the generator.










I LOVE SNOW. My son and I are going skiing on Thursday.

Sure beats rain, forest fires, mudslides and earthquakes.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick are you saying you are not going to luck out this go around







I really feel bad about that.







i just love looking at my brown grass. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 09 Feb 2010 05:24 PM 
Nick are you saying you are not going to luck out this go around







I really feel bad about that.







i just love looking at my brown grass. Later RJD 

RJ,
Looks as if i will see the grass again soon, it stopped snowing around noon and we received a whole half an inch wupi.............


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

As Rock Island #513 blasts through a 4 foot drift, it's saying who needs a rotary plow.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

That is sweet Randy, if Aristo did that i would be in for some







do have anymore photos of this thing maybe i could custom paint one or two, they would be neat lookin.
By the way our end total of snow was an inch and a half and and half of it has melted away already, i can see grass again. Ok fellas time to roll its NASCAR time.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

We have 4" over most of the place, but it looks like 6-7" on the flower pots outside the window. 

But I'm in Ft Worth! It just ain't right.


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a quote from the national weather service "winter storm warning" for PENSACOLA, Florida for Thursday night Feb 11. 
"THERE WILL LIKELY BE A VERY TIGHT RANGE OF SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS ACROSS 
THE COASTAL ZONES OF THE NORTHWEST FLORIDA PANHANDLE. SNOWFALL TOTALS 
OF 1 TO 3 INCHES ARE POSSIBLE CLOSER TO INTERSTATE 10...WITH TOTALS 
AN INCH OR LESS ALONG THE IMMEDIATE COAST." 
I am 2 blocks from I 10, and it is drizzling rain right now at 43 F and dropping. I will be real surprised if we get any accumulation, but the next county over has canceled school for Friday. Most newer houses here only have heat pump systems for heat, you can hear the electric meter spinning! 
Larry


----------



## Steven Gugel (Jan 9, 2008)

Our Sykesville, MD Fire Department burned down this morning. The roof collapsed from all the snow (around 52" heavy wet from the last 2 back to back blizzards) over the dance hall and broke a gas line that started the fire. Burned to the ground. I believe they got most or all of the equipment out and I know no one got hurt. The station was enlarged to five large bays and a huge canteen just a few years ago. Two days ago in Dundalk, MD the equipment area caught fire and burned to the ground. They only got one unit out. There was a brand new $600,000 engine not even placed in service that was destroyed. What a mess we're in here.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok Nick I may have to cry uncle also. They are saying that tomorrow that we could get 3" of snow here.







. Well I can usually scare it off by putting my plow and loco in the tunnel just in case. So I have done. Now we wait. Later RJD


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

BEFORE










AFTER second snow










The insurmountable task!!










I am going SKIING tomorrow!! I LOVE SNOW !!


----------



## PLONIEN (Jul 31, 2008)

Thought you might want to see what DFW was like yesterday... today's worse since it snowed 8 more hours after these photos! Greatest snowfall in 24 hours ever recorded (back to the late 1800's) in DFW - TX. Most spots more than a foot of snow... and all you Yankees can stop laughing now... we get news and pictures of your snow this far south too! 

Jack (Tantarra Western RR - Burleson TX)

" target=_blank>









" target=_blank>







[/url]" target=_blank>










" target=_blank>









" target=_blank>









" target=_blank>


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack, 
The moderator's going to woof on you for those oversize pix! I suppose they match the snowfall. 
We've gotten something like 27" here and at this point I don't give a rat's #$$ about the railroad. I'm going to chase down the plow driver the next time he plows my driveway shut.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack, 
As a born and bred Yankee living in the ski country south of Buffalo NY I'm not laughing at you. Love the snowplow! Where did you find that? Still a foot of snow and you can go swimming...not bad..our pool is frozen solid at this point. 

Chas


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I guess we got caught. Here is a couple of pics so far of the snow we have. Still snowing so I'm going out to run the plow here in a short and take some pics.








Management has gotten of my case for investing in a plow. Got to keep the customers happy move that freight. The pic above was taken a 2pm. the next two where taken at 4pm.




















 Enjoy I'll be back to post some plowing pics I hope. later RJD


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Boy or boy what fun. Haven't seen snow like this in a while and just think I even got to play in it. Here ya go some plowing in good old Georgia. Ready to go.










And here we go









The GP 40 moved the snow quite well no problems






























Man this was fun. I'll go back out later as long as it keeps snowing and keep the RR clear. Later RJD


----------



## PLONIEN (Jul 31, 2008)

Chas:

The snow plow 1/24 scale dump truck was from Curtis Collectables. http://www.firstgeartrucks.com/store/home.php 

Regards,

Jack


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

This is how you know when winter is starting to get to people![/b]


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight
I wish I had a flame thrower during the mid week! Glad to see others got the share the experience: 12+ in my hometown area of Dallas/Ft. Worth, so here in NJ is like home away from home except by the end of the week the weather will probably melt half of the snow cover while we are on target for 4-6 inches pending the track of Monday/Tuesday storm!!!


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Aw, RJ, you are just trying to make some of us "southerners" jealous!! Looks like your crew was out working hard in that snow. Is that a GP38 pushing the plow??

Ed


----------



## post oak and otter lake (Dec 27, 2007)

The Post Oak & Otter Lake GRR had 9 inches of snow at 8 AM. That's 18 scale feet, Being a Texas RR it owns no snow removal equipment so, no operations are planned.

The 12.5 inches recorded at DFW was the most snow ever in recorded history.

Roger
POOL GRR
Caddo Mills, TX


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

My local TV news meteorologist had an interesting bit of trivia tonight. 
Today might be the first day in recorded history where there is measurable snow on the ground in every one of the 50 states! (and yes, Hawaii has snow! on the mountain tops) 

I just googled it: 
http://news.yahoo.com/s/csm/20100212/ts_csm/279996

Scot


----------



## audi84 (Jan 13, 2008)

When I was stationed at Schofield Barracks Hawaii, we went to the "Big Island" where Moana Loa Mouna Kia is, this was in1960-61 and there was snow on Moana Loa, and it was so cold at Camp Pohakaloa, there was no water lines there, so we had to get water from a water trailer in our helmets the evening before, for shaving & washing, the next morning at Oh dark thirty, we had about an 1/8 in .of ice in our helmets, ah, those were the days, and the kids of today think they have it so rough :>)

audi84 aka Noel I


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed that is my D&S GP 40. Handled the snow like a champ. Hope to do another run here today once the ice on the rail melts a little as the plow tends to ride up and it derail just as the loco does. That's why I did the plowing yesterday as I knew it would freeze up over night. Actually I had the two parked in the tunnel after I had finished plowing and went out this morning and they where froze to the rail. Loco would not budge had to break it loose by hand. Sorry guys no video as I have not learned how to do those. I do have a camera to do it with but not my cup of tea. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

January 4 we got a few inches of snow. Unusual for Arkansas but no big deal.











January 30 we got 3" of snow and the right gazebo roof collapsed but the left gazebo looked fine. I removed the right gazebo roof.











February 10 we were now up to 6" of snow and the left gazebo roof also collapsed.









I should have removed the left gazebo roof.










Nothing is going to be running here for awhile.










Jerry


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

In our area several porch roofs have colapsed!!


So far, this Korber "Aunt Millies" house has held up well!!


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

News was claiming last night there was snow in every state save Hawaii...all I could think of on hearing that for some strange reason was 'Does this mean that JJ has snow at his place?'


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that's a cool shot of the AC building. JJ may have lucked out where he is but that does not mean the rest of the state did. Later RJD


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

And just how am I going to test run the live steam engine I just finished ????


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice Jeff nice, Layout is sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet..............







Big broad curves i luv it.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Jerry, got enough telephone poles ?????????????? he he he Nice Caboose..........







And RJ what can i say but Sweeeeeeeeeeeet...................


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Nick we get another shot at it tomorrow morning. More coming in late tonight.







Get another shot at it. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 13 Feb 2010 07:58 PM 
Jerry, got enough telephone poles ?????????????? 

Hi Nick,

Hi Nick, 

The reason for so many telephone poles is that they are intended to act as a guard rail in case anything on the outside sidings tries to fall off the layout. Since they are Bachmann I did not know how well they would hold up outside but so far they are doing OK.

I never thought I would see so much snow that the tops of the telephone poles would be almost all that was sticking above the snow.

Jerry


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Guys:

This time of winter, two years ago, some of our residential streets were reduced by high snow banks to just one useable lane. This year we have had only flurries for around the past month or so. There is no more than six inches of snow ground accumulation and there is NO snow of the South side of my roof. This has never happened before in my lifetime and no one up here in Ottawa Ontario is complaining. Vancouver British Columbia is having an unusually mild winter. Too bad considering all the money that was spent to set up the Winter Olympics. The really weird thing is all the major snow storms have tracked South of the Canada - US border as they moved West to East. Americans must think us Canadians have been totally buried but the exact opposite is the reality.

Norman


----------



## unimog (Apr 21, 2008)

lighthouse.jpg[/b] 
(Image exceeds 800 pixels in width changed to link, SteveC)[/i]


Well the good news is that the lighthouse appeared from under the snow today. The bad news is that somewhere to the left of the lighthouse is a pair of Diesels with a V-plow. Fortunately they are in a temporary snow shed(but longer than anticipated)!

Ti


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I really like seeing the various snow pictures from all over the country. Please keep posting.



Here's what it looks like at our place in Colorado:


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Still no major snow to speak of in lovely upstate NY i luv it.........
 






But they are calling for 6 to 12 inchs tonight


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick, 
You must be mistaken...You don't live in "Upstate NY" unless you are reffering to anything that is NOT New York City? 

Chas (A Western NY'r with a little bit more snow than you've got)


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Your turn in the barrel Nick







. Later RJD


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Just for the heck of it here is a try at a you tube.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Chas, 
Anything 90 miles and futher north of NYC we consider to be upstate or the Hudson Valley.







RJ yup we bit the barrel and got pounded with snow last nite and this is what we ended up with...... I really cant wait for this years winter to be over, its been rough on us in NY...







If this keeps up im going to have to buy a shovel ?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

OOOOOOO RJ, Glad to see you learned how to do youtube, your video came out great, just need it to be longer and show more of your cool layout.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Nick. It's kind of hard to hold a cab and take pics with the camera. I need more hands. It will be a little easier if I'm not plowing to many things to watch. I'm going to try one later when all the snow is gone and a bit warmer and then I can just turn the train loose. Later RJD


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup Nick! You caught up with us. Although that ia bout how much we got last night. so you can barely see the grass now and I've got piles of snow again that are barely visible where I've shovelled for mom. Yeah I'm a reverse Geek. My mom still lives with me in the basement. 

Chas


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow this SNOW is really starting to suck, Can anyone give me Marks address maybe i can send it over to him.... HE HE HE







Thick and wet this time, could get up to 18 inchs. time to move Mr Liama in to the warmth of the garage........


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

You guys want snow? Here on Vancouver Island (just across the strait from Vancouver where the Olympics are being held) the local ski hill (Mount Washington) has a snow base of 4.69m. That's over 15' of snow!! They had to use the snow cats to cut out the snow under the chairlifts so they could move up the hill!! One cannot underestimate the effect of El Nino warm water currents on the West Coast here--it brings unusually mild temperatures but some parts get hammered with snow because instead of getting a ton of rain they are just high enough to turn to snow and blammo!! Pity it happened during the Olympic year though! 

Keith 

P.S. Here is some really good info on El Nino and El Nina:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_Ni%...scillation


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Boy I sure like seeing all these fine snow pics, better yet I like seeing the snow where it belongs! 
Gonna be a bit nippy today, might need to go with long sleeves! Brrrrr. 
Later, 
John


----------



## unimog (Apr 21, 2008)

It took all week but the excavator finally dug out the plow train trapped in the tunnel. Looks like Maryland missed the storm! Now we can resume operations.
Ti


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ,

Thanks for giving me Nick's address. I was feeling sorry for him, so I told the storm the 'correct' address for the delivery. 

Nick, do you have your bread, milk, eggs, and beer? We want pictures of your UP Big Boy doubleheading a plow extra!! 

There's some crazy person up in Berks county calling for 42" of snow on March 7. 

http://articles.lancasteronline.com/local/4/249072


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

No problem Mark glade to help out. He needed some of that snow so he knows what it's like. Maybe he will get his RR built next year so we can see them BigBoys plowing. BTW did not know Nick was a red neck. Still got his Christmas lights up. Got to move that boy to Alabama.







Later RJD


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Someone sent me this and said they got another 2 feet of snow!









Gary


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 25 Feb 2010 01:57 PM 
RJ,

Thanks for giving me Nick's address. I was feeling sorry for him, so I told the storm the 'correct' address for the delivery. 

Nick, do you have your bread, milk, eggs, and beer? We want pictures of your UP Big Boy doubleheading a plow extra!! 

There's some crazy person up in Berks county calling for 42" of snow on March 7. 

http://articles.lancasteronline.com/local/4/249072










Mark,
Got my Beer, My crackers, a little butter for the crackers, a little campbells tomato soup and a little Vodka and oj, What else could a single guy need for a snowy weekend.








Snow plow pictures next year







Something WONDERFUL will be growing this summer.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 25 Feb 2010 02:33 PM 
No problem Mark glade to help out. He needed some of that snow so he knows what it's like. Maybe he will get his RR built next year so we can see them BigBoys plowing. BTW did not know Nick was a red neck. Still got his Christmas lights up. Got to move that boy to Alabama.







Later RJD 














*******??????????????? How many ******** do you know with air conditioning in their out house ???????????? mine is climate controled He He He

The fake trees and the lights on the patio are a single guys try at an all year garden







Besides the bright XMAS lights can and have been known to atrack Mates.....
A good thing on a snowy weekend


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Lama mates







Later RJD


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

What a mess out here today!! I am meeting my dad in Philly (he's on his way home from Hawaii.) at 30th Street Station. The roads were kinda messy in Lancaster, but the train ran right on time, and was actually early, I think. We only made one stop at Paoli. Otherwise, it was like an express. 60 minutes total time. Hanging out in a coffee shop with wi-fi and then heading back to Lancaster in 28 minutes. Roads look mostly wet, but there are reports of lots of wrecks.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Its just about over up here.. 

maybe a few more inches over the weekend, but nothing serious..I think the main part of the storm has passed..

We got about 15 inches overnight! 
by far the biggest snowfall of the whole winter.. 

this morning was bad out on the roads, but now the roads are clear and everything is pretty much back to normal.. 


I was planning to go into work this morning.. 
started backing down the driveway at 6:40am...got stuck halfway down the driveway! 
in about a 2 foot drift..no way was the truck going anywhere.. 

came back in, called work, said im not coming in today!  
fired up the snowblower and cleared a narrow path to the street so my wife could get out..she had to go into work. 
(once we leave the driveway the roads are fine..even after an overnight 12" -18" snowfall.) 

went back out about 9am to finish the driveway and free the truck from its snowdrift.. 
waiting was a BIG mistake! 

at 7am the snowblower had no problems zipping through one foot of snow..even the thick stuff from the plows at the end of the driveway.. 
2 hours later it had warmed up to 32 degrees..it felt like the snow had doubled in weight and water content during those 2 hours.. 
my poor little 40 year old snowblower had a hard time with it! 
first snowfall that offered it a serious challenge.. 
it stalled out twice, but eventually finished the job.. 
good girl.. 










http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/ 

Scot


----------



## terry_n_85318 (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunny and 72 degrees here. No shovel needed.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

We have been so lucky again, only 3 inchs and it has stopped. But 15 miles away all around use got anywere from 12 to 24 inchs we must be living in a bubble this year cause weve been so lucky with no major snow. Could be all the hot air around here too !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes, We have gotten too much snow as well. I cant stand it no more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Johnn


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

My story echoes Scotty's. Went out Friday morning to a little snow fallign but only and inch or two on teh ground. It was windy though. All teh schools east of us were closed and most of the schools south of us were on 2 hour delay. We had a Winter weatehr watch until 1pm adn that is when it started snowing in earnest. At lunchtime the roads were fine. By 5 the roads were crappy but passable the parking lot at work was a true mess at they tried to keep the ailses clear and plowed everyone into their spaces. I picked the girls up from school and went home to find our traditional drift in the middle of the driveway. Was able to blast thru it though, without any problem. Went inside changed clothes and fired up the old Craftsman. Got the entrance to the wifes side of the driveway done (she has an SUV) and started on my side where we ahve the old conversion van the Cougar I drive everyday and my mom's CR-V. The snow was heavy in spots but not too bad otherwise. the Snowblower was reluctant in teh drifted area only and on my thrid pass it died. Not stalled, just quit. Hauled it back to the garage and tried to start it was getting gas but would not start. Left it adn picked up teh shovel cleared enough that i coudl get eh cougar out and mom's CR-v and called it a night. Checked the Craftsman one more time and noticed the silly little plastic key was missing. Found a piece of rubber to stuff in the hole and it fired right up. Was disgusted enough that I did not go back out and inish. Grabbed a beer and the wife and we soaked in the hot tub. It continued to snow all weekend long and I took the Conversion van out Sunday evening to go to Homeless Despot and to take the girls sledding. That blasted thru teh snow no problem but we had gotten another 6 inches during the rest of the weeknd so I'll need to snow blow again tonight. The dog of course is loving this stuff! Damn Husky! 

chas


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well now they say we may get 2 to 4 inches tomorrow







. Yikes time to re set the plow as I had put it away as it is suppose to be in the 60s every day.







Later RJD


----------

